
Jason Calacanis: Apple will buy Tesla for $75b in 18 months - cryptoz
http://calacanis.com/2015/02/14/apple-will-buy-tesla-for-75b-in-18-months
======
SocksCanClose
There's an interesting debate in the comments about Mr. Musk's personal goals
-- gives some good insight to the rest of the piece. TL;DR -- cares more about
Mars+mass EV adoption (see: open sourcing Tesla patents) than about the cash;
money-as-means to get to Mars and get humanity "off" carbon. With the read I
say.

------
thekodols
This is just a "wouldn't it be cool?" There are no meaningful deductions being
made.

